# Festplatte angeschlossen, nichts geht mehr!



## kohllege (24. August 2010)

hallo zusammen, 

brauch nach langer zeit mal wieder eure hilfe. folgende situation:

habe eine externe festplatte (cnmemory core 1tb). gestern abend eingeschaltet, blaue led blinkt nur, nichts tut sich. platte läuft nicht an, kein knacken, nix  festplatte wurde nach der letzten verwendung nicht bewegt oder sonstiges!

im i-net geschaut, externe festplatte wohl hinüber. klasse....

habe dann die externe ausgebaut und wollte sie intern im rechner anschließen um wenigstens meine daten zu sichern!

festplatte intern angeschlossen, rechner geht nicht mehr an. stecke ich die platte wieder ab, läuft alles ganz normal. 

hab es an jeglichen stromanschlüssen und sata steckplätzen probiert. immer wieder das gleiche. sobald die platte angeschlossen ist, blinkt die power led nur kurz und das wars.


hat jemand ne lösung für mich, dass ich wenigstens die daten sichern kann?

vielen dank schonmal. 

greetz 

der kohllege


----------



## Westcoast (24. August 2010)

wenn man keinen zugriff auf die platte hat, wird es schwer die daten zu retten. 
du hast sie auch ausgebaut und intern angeschlossen. deine möglichkeiten sind begrenzt. 

man kann die daten bei herstellern oder unternehmen retten lassen. 
dies ist aber mit Kosten verbunden, kann sich auf mehrere hundert euro belaufen.


----------



## kohllege (24. August 2010)

ja, hab sie ausgebaut und intern angeschlossen. 

frage mich halt warum mein rechner dann nicht hoch fährt, wenn ich die platte angeschlossen habe. die platte mit meinem betriebssystem war selbstverständlich noch verbaut............

kann mir denn keiner weiterhelfen?


----------



## AntiFanboy (24. August 2010)

versuchs mal bei bekannten sie anzuschliesen!

wenn das überall der fall ist, anderes sata kabel probieren...

auf allen sata steckplätzen probiert?

sitzt der stromanschluss perfekt!

ist iwas aufgefallen, wie du die platte das letzte mal benutzt hast?


----------



## kohllege (24. August 2010)

hm, hab nicht so wirklich die möglichkeit sie bei bekannten anzuschliessen. sind fast nur laptops anwesend ^^

hab es auf allen sata steckplätzen probiert, die mein board her gibt. anderes sata kabel....hm...is ne idee, hab ich noch nicht probiert da das probierte sata kabel neu aus der verpackung kam. aber vielleicht war das ja im brötchen....

stromanschluss sitzt/saß perfekt. kein spiel, alle kontakte wurden bedient etc.

als ich die platte das letzte mal benutzt habe, war eigentlich alles beim alten. sie fuhr ganz normal hoch, arbeitete vergnügt und fuhr auch wieder runter. konnte auch nichts außergewöhnliches hören (klacken, kratzen oder so)

aber das mein rechner noch nichtmal anstalten macht dann hoch zu fahren, wenn ich die platte angeschlossen habe macht mich stutzig. wenn er wenigstens hochfahren würde, aber die platte nicht anläuft wäre ich ja schonmal einen ticken weiter....


----------



## AntiFanboy (24. August 2010)

ich weiß nicht ob das geht aber kannst du die spannung am stromstecker messen, wie viel sie zieht beim einschalten?

wenn due zu viel zieht glaub ich fährt der pc nicht hoch!

bei laptobs kannst ja auch anschließen

einfach ins gehäuse einauen und stromstecker an der schteckdose anhängen und via USB/e-sata anschließen!


----------



## Vaykir (24. August 2010)

steck die platte mal intern an und guck im bios welche bootreihenfolge dein rechner dort angibt. kann nämlich sein, dass die "neue" festplatte dann vor der steht, von der eigl gebootet werden soll.

eigl spielt es nämlich keine rolle, ob die platte defekt ist oder nicht, der rechner müsste so oder so hochfahren, sofern windows nicht beschädigt ist (meine erfahrung mit defekten platten zum mindest).

wenn du sata2 hast kannste auch erst windows hochfahren und die platte danach intern anschließen. dann inne "computer management" => "Datenträgerverwaltung" (warten bis das fenster geladen ist) => rechtsklick auf datenträgerverwaltung und "datenträger neu einlesen" klicken (kann einige versuche kosten, erst recht wenn man wie ich wackelkontake an den sata anschlüssen hat).


----------



## kohllege (24. August 2010)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob das geht aber kannst du die spannung am stromstecker messen, wie viel sie zieht beim einschalten?
> 
> wenn due zu viel zieht glaub ich fährt der pc nicht hoch!
> 
> ...



kann leider nix messen oder so...so gut bin ich nicht ausgestattet hier^^


@Vaykir:

wenn du mitgelesen hättest, hättest du gelesen dass ich die externe ausm gehäuse gebaut habe und bereits versucht habe sie intern anzuschließen. nur, wenn ich dies mache, fährt der rechner nicht mehr hoch. macht kein mux. power led leuchtet kurz und das wars. 

windows ist auch nicht beschädigt, da es auf ner anderen platte liegt (sind 2 verbaut)

wenn mein rechner läuft, werd ich mit sicherheit nix am strom zusätzlich anschliessen


----------



## kohllege (24. August 2010)

so, habs grad nochmal probiert:

sämtlich sata stromanschlüsse ausprobiert, sämtliche sata anschlusskabel (4 Stück) an sämtlichen sata steckplätzen probiert. 

power led vom rechner leuchtet beim einschalten einen bruchteil der sekunde auf und das wars. nix. keine platten laufen an, keine lüfter, gar nix


PS: falls es wichtig sein sollte, die platte ist eine samsung HD103SI 1TB


----------



## AntiFanboy (24. August 2010)

kommt das piepsignal!

Vaykir meint, das du sie während des betriebes anschließen solltest!


----------



## partyfred (24. August 2010)

Es kann sein, dass die Platte einen Kurzschluss verursacht, und somit der PC durch die Schutzschaltung des Netzteils nicht einschalten lässt.


----------



## kohllege (24. August 2010)

piepsignal kommt nicht. der rechner macht echt gar nix. als hätte ich ihn gar nicht am strom angeschlossen.

ne festplatte anschliessen während der rechner läuft? mit strom und sata anschluss...ne jungens....bei meinem glück hau ich mir nen kurzen ins netzteil oder sonst wo rein. bei mir wird nix während des betriebes zusätzlich angeklemmt. 

@partyfred:

an sowas hab ich auch schon gedacht....hab ich dann absolut gar keine chance mehr an die daten zu kommen?


----------



## AntiFanboy (24. August 2010)

alter, win7 ist hot spot fähig, da gibts ein video von pcgh in gefahr auf youtube, da klemmen sie ne platte rein und sie läuft normal!

nix mit kurzen oder ähnlichem!


----------



## El Torro (24. August 2010)

Wenn die Platte 'nen Kurzschluss hat, sollte er sie aber trotzdem lieber nicht bei laufendem Windows anklemmen. 

Jürgen


----------



## AntiFanboy (24. August 2010)

woehr soll man wisen ob sie nen kurzen hat?


----------



## kohllege (24. August 2010)

was hat denn windows 7 mit meinem strom und nem kurzschluss zu tun??? da kann pcgameshardware sonstige videos drehen, interessiert mich null.

so ein schmarn hab ich ja noch nie gehört....

das die platte durch die hot spot fähigkeit erkannt wird, kein thema. find ich supi....

aber nen kurzen kann trotzdem entstehen wenn ich im laufenden betrieb irgendwas an den strom anklemme und da interessiert mit hot spot null wenn mein netzteil oder die graka abraucht....

ich schließ nix im laufenden betrieb an und fertig!



sonstige (gescheite) lösungsansätze?



wenn nein, kann hier zu.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. August 2010)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> woehr soll man wisen ob sie nen kurzen hat?



Weil das NT schon beim Anschalten wieder abschaltet oder warum geht denn sonst die Power LED nur ganz kurz an. 

Ich hab auch mal nen Kurzschluss bei ausgeschaltetem PC produziert und mich gewundert warum nix mehr geht außer ein Kurzes Blinken meiner LED leisten.

Wenn du eine 100%tig gleiche Festplatte hast könntest du die Platine an der Unterseite auswechseln um an deine Daten zu kommen. Ich vermute mal das diese Platine der Platte einen Weg hat.

Aber das halt auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## AntiFanboy (24. August 2010)

es ist nur ein vorschlag gewesen, nciht gleich so heftig reagieren!

ich hab das schon mind 3x gemacht und es ging immer!

evtl. mal mit anderem nt probiert?


----------



## El Torro (24. August 2010)

Zumindest bekommt der Rechner ja keinen Strom mehr, sobald die Platte angeschlossen ist.
Bei einem Stromausfall während des Betriebs könnte auch die andere Platte Schaden nehmen.
Und mehr bringen, wie die Platte im ausgeschaltetem Zustand anzuschließen, wird es wohl auch nicht.

Jürgen


----------



## kohllege (24. August 2010)

hab leider keine baugleiche platte, dass ich die platine ausbauen bzw. umbauen kann 

anscheinend hat sie wohl wirklich irgendwie nen kurzschluss ab bekommen. so ein mist aber auch...


ich reagier nicht heftig....ich find so einen tipp nur unbrauchbar und gefährlich. was ist denn wenn es jemand probiert, der sich über solche sachen keine gedanken macht....zack, rechner putt....nt, graka, andere platten oder sonstiges....

wenn es bei dir schon drei mal geklappt hat ist es doch in ordnung.................


----------



## AntiFanboy (24. August 2010)

es war nur ne option die ich dir vorgeschlagen aht, ich wollte es dir nicht iwie aufdrengen!

aber mir geht es nicht ein wie eine platte infach so nen kurzen bekommt....

geh halt in den örtlichen pc laden und frag die, ob sie es probieren könnten!


----------



## partyfred (24. August 2010)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> aber mir geht es nicht ein wie eine platte infach so nen kurzen bekommt....



Die Platte kann einen Kurzen auslösen wenn sich irgendein kleines Bauteil o.Ä. verabschiedet hat, und somit nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß mit Strom versorgt werden kann.
Ein kleiner Widerstand kann ganz schnell durchschmoren...


----------



## AntiFanboy (24. August 2010)

wie alt ist die platte?


----------



## kohllege (25. August 2010)

ich kann es mir eigentlich auch nicht erklären wie so einfach ein kurzschluss entstehen kann...

aber die idee mit dem bauteil,welches sich verabschiedet leuchtet mir ein...

die platte ist ca 18 monate alt. 



da ich mir natürlich jetzt ne neue holen muss was haltet ihr von folgender kombi:

die samsung spinpoint f3 1tb
2x docking station für hdd´s


die dockingstations sind mir in den sinn gekommen, da ich sie dann im wohnzimmer an meinen reveicer koppeln kann und aber auch am rechner einfach einstecken kann.

somit kann ich beide stations fest verbauen am tv und am rechner und muss nicht immer mit ner externen inkl usb kabel und netzteil durch die wohnung joggen. 

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## partyfred (25. August 2010)

Meinst du so eine Docking Station von Sharkoon? Sharkoon SATA Quickport Pro, eSATA/USB 2.0 (4044951008209) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Eventuell wäre auch eine exterene 2,5" HDD eine Alternative, da du hier kein externes Netzteil brauchst.  Western Digital Elements SE portable 1000GB, USB 2.0 (WDBABV0010BBK-EESN) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## kohllege (25. August 2010)

genau so eine dockingstation meinte ich. hatte mir in etwa die gleiche ausgeguckt, allerdings ohne usb anschlüsse. die brauch ich nicht. die eine, welche am tv stehen soll, braucht nur einen usb anschluss. 

oder kann ich an den beiden anschlüssen auch zwei abnehmer (receiver und wd media player z.b.) anschließen? wenn ja, dann wäre deine gezeigte ja passend. 

ich denke jedoch, dass ich zu keiner fertigen externen mehr greifen werde. unterm strich zahle ich das gleiche. egal ob ich mir ne große externe kaufe, oder zwei dockingstations und ne große platte die mir gefällt. 

sollte ich am rechner lieber nen wechselrahmen einsetzen oder ne dockingstation mit eSATA?

empfehlungen für wechselrahmen, dockingstation und festplatten größer/gleich als 1tb werde ich danken entgegen nehmen ^^


----------



## partyfred (25. August 2010)

Die USB-Anschlüsse fungieren nur als Hub, also weitere Abnehmer kann man nicht anschließen, sondern nur zusätzliche USB-Sticks, Festplatten etc...

Einen Wechselrahmen würd ich nicht nehmen, da du die Festplatte ja in den Rahmen festschraubst, somit musst du immer bevor du die Platte am Fernseher ansteckst erst aus dem Rahmen wieder herausschrauben.
Eine Dockingstation ist daher praktischer, da du die Platte nur reinstecken musst.

Als Dockingstation für den PC, welche du ja über eSata anschließen willst, kannst du diese hier nehmen:Sharkoon SATA Quickport Pro, eSATA/USB 2.0 (4044951008209) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und für den Fernseher, welche ber USB angeschlossen werden soll, diese:Sharkoon SATA Quickport, USB 2.0 (7790) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die Samsung Platte ist schon ganz in Ordnung; schnell, zuverlässig und leise. Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mfg partyfred


----------



## kohllege (25. August 2010)

genau die kombi hab ich mir auch schon ausgeguckt 

bin mit der samsung eigentlich sehr zufrieden die ich grad hab (F3 500GB)

gibbet denn noch ne schöne platte, die vielleicht 1,5TB oder gar 2TB hat und gut läuft?

sie sollte schon gute übertragungswerte am rechner über eSATA liefern, da auch große dateien verschoben werden.


----------



## AntiFanboy (25. August 2010)

mit der spinpoint f3 amchst nix falsch!

schreibt schnell und ist stets leise!


----------



## kohllege (25. August 2010)

@antifanboy:

und die kann ich dann auch sicherlich im laufenden betrieb anklemmen oder? 

spaß muss  sein


----------



## AntiFanboy (25. August 2010)

ich habs so gemacht^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. August 2010)

Hot Plug sagt dir schon was oder?


----------



## kohllege (25. August 2010)

oha, das thema hatten wir schon.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. August 2010)

Wollte es nur noch mal erwähnt haben.


----------



## kohllege (25. August 2010)

kein thema....

gibbet noch produktive empfehlungen bzgl. der neuen festplatte?


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. August 2010)

Ja, kaufen und sich daran erfreuen!


----------



## AntiFanboy (25. August 2010)

@ConNerVos : ich weiß was hot plug is^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. August 2010)

Sorry, aber dich meinte ich net.


----------



## kohllege (25. August 2010)

kann zu


----------



## AntiFanboy (25. August 2010)

> Sorry, aber dich meinte ich net.



aso...


----------

